

Shocking results from a recent and secretive GM corn study - cjauvin
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2205509/Fresh-fears-GM-foods-French-study-finds-rats-fed-controversial-crops-suffered-tumours-multiple-organ-failure.html

======
dwj
Haha. dailymail - say no more. Basically it is crap science with a shock
value, which is the only science that dailymail understands (remember MMR?)

